
The Sodium crypto library - remx
https://download.libsodium.org/doc/
======
jedisct1
Not sure why this link was posted again today.

For something new, you may want to look at its little brother instead:
[https://github.com/jedisct1/libhydrogen/wiki](https://github.com/jedisct1/libhydrogen/wiki)

Anyway, version 1.0.12 will be released soon.

~~~
matthewaveryusa
Excellent library, the only thing that's a bit odd is the requirements for
instruction sets seem arbitrary. For example aes-gcm requires sse3, blake
hashing has full support for various intruction sets and chooses the best one
while sha256 doesn't have optimized code for any instruction set. I'm
genuinely interested in the reasoning.

~~~
Asmod4n
aes is hard(impossible?) to do in constant time without special cpu
instructions.

~~~
matthewaveryusa
Some imbedded systems don't have sse3. But I guess if you're doing crypto on
such hardware and using TLS then you'll want to use chachapoly and not aes-
gcm. My question really focuses on it being bizarre that sha256 doesn't have a
specialization for sse3.

------
libeclipse
This is a nice read for anyone who wants to know how the whole NaCl/libsodium
relationship works:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NaCl_(software)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NaCl_\(software\))

~~~
arawde
Non-mobile link:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NaCl_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NaCl_\(software\))

------
netgusto
Website is down. Here's the page as it was archived in February :
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170221003148/https://download....](https://web.archive.org/web/20170221003148/https://download.libsodium.org/doc/)

~~~
remx
Site is up on my end. Anyways, here's the GH page for anyone interested:
[https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium](https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium)

~~~
netgusto
Yes, seems ok for me too now.

------
silur
okay, why does it hold any news relavance?

